# I think Damian is going to be Extra Large!



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

He turns 6 months old on March 6th. I just took him to get weighed today and he is 67.1 pounds. He is not overweight by any means at all. Of course, he looks like a big baby with his ears completely down now. 

Anyone of you familiar with a 67 pound GSD thats not even 6 months old yet.

As you can see, he is scary!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

_Karlo at 24 weeks 62.5# 23" All baby teeth are GONE!!! Prelim hips/elbows done this week, look good._ 
This was taken from stats on another board, Aug. 21, 09 
Now going by months, he was 65.7# at 6 mos. and still 23"

Karlo will be a year on tues 3/02/10 and is about 86# and 27". He leveled out at about 10 mos. An average of 3# a week gain til 6 mos.
Karlo is from working lines and not big boned, 
just big :shocked:and I see/ feel ribs. He has alot of loose skin, so I know he will still fill out more.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, both of them are big boys! Dena was a big boned gal - 63 pounds at 6 months old. She topped out at 70-72 pounds as an adult. Keefer was 56 pounds at 6 months old and ended up being 80 pounds as an adult.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

I will post his exact weight the day he turns 6 months and see how much weight he gains in a week, lol.


----------



## Atticus09 (Feb 15, 2010)

Atticus turned 6 months old on 2/23 & weighed in at 86 lbs


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

^ Ok what?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Atticus is over the top huge...I hope he has good hips/elbows to support that weight!


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

Damian's got some growin' to do to fit that tail also!!!!!! Me thinks he will be a big boy My pup was born Sept 4th....,and he weighed 62lbs today,at the vet.He doesn't have any baby teeth left either.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Atticus09 said:


> Atticus turned 6 months old on 2/23 & weighed in at 86 lbs


Is this a typo...?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I remember when Karlo's ears looked too big, then his tail was too long, they sure do go thru awkward stages...when his bark got very, very DJ deep(at 5 mos) that was when I knew I had a bigger boy on my hands!


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

Atticus09 said:


> Atticus turned 6 months old on 2/23 & weighed in at 86 lbs


WOW!!!! nice puppy:rofl: do you have any new pictures?


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah his tail is really long, its funny.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Jane, do you know if Karlo is bigger than other boys from the G litter?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jason, I think Gryff(the only other male) is at least 10# lighter that Karlo, Lucia should chime in here!
The females in the litter are at least 20# less...Karlo just drew the big card. Takes after his Uncle Dante.


----------



## Atticus09 (Feb 15, 2010)

Atticus is a big guy ....his father was 110lbs & his mom 98lbs....


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

Dresden 6 months - 70 pounds 25"-height

Just went to the vet the other day 95.5 lbs @ 16months


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Chiming in late here . . .  

Checkpoint, it does looks like Damien will be a big boy, but not creepy mutant big  . 

Now Atticus . . . oh boy!!!! BIG!!!! OVERSIZED!!! (not within standard - not even close!!!) I really have a hard time wrapping my brain around an 86 lb six month old GSD puppy - that's just nuts!

Jane, Gryff was 5lbs at six months and 23 inches (same height as Keeta), then he went through a huge growth spurt! I weighed him last month, he was 70 lbs, and somewhere between 26 and 27 inches. So not as big as Karlo, but over the standard in height, for sure. So looks like Karlo has more like 15 lbs on Gryff, rather than 10 (Yesssss!!! Gryff wins the male supermodel title out of the G's!)


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> Now Atticus . . . oh boy!!!! BIG!!!! OVERSIZED!!! (not within standard - not even close!!!) I really have a hard time wrapping my brain around an 86 lb six month old GSD puppy - that's just nuts!


I had a rescue foster once that was 9 months old and 110lbs .. He was HUGE, like mastiff huge ... Ears never stood up ....


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

poor tiny clover...lol....he is never gonna get to these sizes I dont think!

atticus is freaking massive! holy shepherd! LOL!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You should be happy Clover won't get that large, it is hard on the joints and organs. GSD's are not supposed to be over a 100#
There is a member here who lost her big boy before he turned a year old to heart failure. RIP Cesar.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ike is a week shy of 6 months. I took him to the vet last friday to check his weight and I was dreading some big number because he just looks thick so I was relieved to hear he was 55lbs.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

omg thats horrible Jane!  RIP Ceasar! (love that name, I always said if I had a boston his name would be ceasar)

I am more than happy for him to be whatever he turns out to be as long as he is healthy! I get teary eyed just thinking of something happening to him, and I cry my eyes out every time I step foot in the "In Loving Memory" section.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

we need another Ike Video!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok. I posted one for you.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...h-ike-jollyball-hunter-video.html#post1778130


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

yay! running to watch!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

At 6 months, Akbar was 69lbs and 24''. When he turned 7 months on Feb 11th, he weighed 81lbs and 25''. I think now He's a little over that and maybe a little taller too. 

Goodness Atticus, your boy is a giant, I really hope his joints will last him. I get so many comments from the public about their huge GSDs only living to 6-8 years.  But, he's cute. 

I think Damien is fine where he is. Cody was about 60lbs at 6 months. As an adult he gained even more weight when he filled out around 4 years, he weighs between 80-85lbs now at 6 1/2 years. He's 25.5''.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Well by hearing how much everyone elses' pups weighed at this age, Damian is pretty average.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I can't wait to see Cullen at 6 months!!! I will have official weight Sunday... and I will take pics so that I can update everyone!!! I know at 10 weeks he was around 22? so he will be 11 1/2 weeks..

Atticus is a monster! I thought my dog's parents were large around 100#. What is the height limit for showing a male? and is there an actual WEIGHT limit?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Bo was 80 pounds at 6 1/2 mos, he is 110 now and I think done growing. He is big bones thick rib cage and chest.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

VaBeachFamily said:


> I can't wait to see Cullen at 6 months!!! I will have official weight Sunday... and I will take pics so that I can update everyone!!! I know at 10 weeks he was around 22? so he will be 11 1/2 weeks..
> 
> Atticus is a monster! I thought my dog's parents were large around 100#. What is the height limit for showing a male? and is there an actual WEIGHT limit?


My pup will also be 6 months on Sunday too!


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Atticus09 said:


> Atticus is a big guy ....his father was 110lbs & his mom 98lbs....


Beautiful dog but I wonder if 2 shepherds of that size should be mated. I remember when we picked up Shaeffer and were introduced to his father who was about 110-120 lbs and I asked "Is that what my dog is going to look like?" and the response was "no that would be irresponsible breeding". The mother was about 70 pounds and Shaeffer ended up around 88-92.Our present pup is 1 week short of 6 months and about 71-74 pounds,depending on which scale we use. Mom was about 80 pounds and Dad about 85.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You should not breed a GSD that is over the standard in height and weight. The reason for breeding is to better the breed and according to the standard. 
It would be irresponsible to do so.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> You should not breed a GSD that is over the standard in height and weight. The reason for breeding is to better the breed and according to the standard.
> It would be irresponsible to do so.



I did a little googling once about extra large Shepherds and there was some evidence of increase in health problems related to structure. There is a market as most pet owners seem to want them oversized.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister is 85 pounds right now and he will be a year old 3/11/10 and the Vet said once he is neutered he could weigh between 95 and 100 pounds! He is very slim, no fat whatsoever, lean and beautiful!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

yes, unfortunately there is a market...too bad most people aren't better informed.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

LaRen616 said:


> Sinister is 85 pounds right now and he will be a year old 3/11/10 and the Vet said once he is neutered he could weigh between 95 and 100 pounds! He is very slim, no fat whatsoever, lean and beautiful!


As is my boy, Karlo. But the breeder did not breed for a big structure. And I didn't go looking for a big GSD.
My pup is at least 10-15# and a couple inches higher than the rest in his litter and he comes from great lines, he just drew the big dog genetic card.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Same here, his litter mates are not as big as him but his dad was 95 pounds and his mom was 75 pounds. My boy is very healthy.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

ch3ckpo1nt, my little Djibouti weighed 62-63 lbs at 6mos. At one yr he weighed ~92 lbs & was 29.25". Today he's a bit over 2yrs & is 29.5". He's probably a bit heavier than 92 lbs but I haven't weighed him since he turned a year. At 6mos he weighed a bit less than your guy & quite a bit less than Atticus.

Whether over sized GS s/b be bred is a matter of opinion, not 'law'. If height, weight, size is especially important, over sized GS should be _produced_ very, very rarely. For that matter, should 'great lines' be producing dogs out of standard, ie over sized, coated, whites? Given the # of over sized & LC GS produced by acclaimed breeders I wonder how much of the opposition is little more than lip service. 

Over sized GS can be & should be active, athletic, sound, healthy & long lived. All too many standard sized GS, including those from highly regarded breeders, have tragically died at 1, 2, 4, 6, 7 etc. It would be arrant nonsense to link their size to their early demise. It's equally foolish to assume over sized GS are unhealthy & short lived. *shrug*Perhaps a lack of health & vigor is commonly seen among those larger GS which are produced inadvertently. Knowledgeable breeders with years of experience with over sized lines consistently produce healthy, long lived, structurally sound, mentally stable GS. Those seeking the larger GS might be wise to seek out such breeders rather than those that 'just happen' to get them occasionally.


----------

